# so the LIVINGSTON era is over!?!?!?



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

if GS doesn't match for azubuike, then i assume we are capped out....does this mean that we won't be signing livingston???


as everyone probably knows, i am a big livingston supporter, and i would be very dissappointed...


just hurts to think that we could've gotten paul pierce for maggette/livingston...


i know iverson could've also been had, but i don't think iverson would've helped that much....

well, hindsight is always 20/20, and no one knew livingston would suffer the type of injury he sustained....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I dont think Livingston has yet been cleared to play full contact 5 on 5. He has a long way to go.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

It would be sad if he doesn't come back as a Clipper, but I wish him well no matter what. As matador said, he seems to be far from ready to compete, so who knows if he'll even be playing next year. If it's over, it's over. It's unfortunate, but we now have BD and it's time to move forward.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

if yes, damn. I wish him the best and I hope that he gets that second chance. He has the chance to be a really really really special player and I hope that one day, he becomes that potential.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He is a nice guy but recent quotes of him saying it will take another year for him to be able to go through a full season scare me. For min I wouldn't mind but nothing more than that at the moment.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Forget about him this year....even if he can play, I would be scared to watch. He can go down at any given time.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I hope someone gives him a 2nd chance, like BD.. I know he will do well once he gets his legs back


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

We still have a minimum offer to use to fill out our roster. I'm not sure how much it's worth, but it's not much. If Livingston receives no other offers, or just wants to be a Clipper again, he could come back and get less money.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

if he resigns we will have the most injury prone team in the nba


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> if he resigns we will have the most injury prone team in the nba


YIKES !!!


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

According to the Camby press conference, The Clippers are talking to Livingston's agent and sign him for the minimum and supposedly he is also cleared to play only one on one.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

joser said:


> According to the Camby press conference, The Clippers are talking to Livingston's agent and sign him for the minimum and supposedly he is also cleared to play only one on one.


So, are you saying that the Clippers are offering him the minimum, or that his agent is only asking for the minimum?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> if he resigns we will have the most injury prone team in the nba


i think we have the honor of that title even without livingston on the roster....


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> So, are you saying that the Clippers are offering him the minimum, or that his agent is only asking for the minimum?



I believe that the Clippers are offering the minimum and its up to livingston whether or not he wants to take the deal.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

joser said:


> I believe that the Clippers are offering the minimum and its up to livingston whether or not he wants to take the deal.


Okay, that's what I figured, just wanted to be clear. I hope he takes it, I doubt he's going to get more from anyone else.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Okay, that's what I figured, just wanted to be clear. I hope he takes it, I doubt he's going to get more from anyone else.


i read somewhere that the suns were interested in him....i think they are in a position to offer him more than the minimum.....i sure hope he stays though.....we've turned down trades for iverson, pierce and invested so much time in him....it would suck if he left after all that....it would really really suck if he had a breakout season while on a different team....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i read somewhere that the suns were interested in him....i think they are in a position to offer him more than the minimum.....i sure hope he stays though.....we've turned down trades for iverson, pierce and invested so much time in him....it would suck if he left after all that....it would really really suck if he had a breakout season while on a different team....


It would suck, but that's the thing about hindsight... If someone else wants to give him more than the minimum, I'd have to say best of luck and happy trails. It would be one thing if he were fully cleared for all basketball activities and had no limitations, then I would consider giving him more. But since he probably won't even be able to play on back-to-back nights, I don't think he would be a very good investment. It might just be time to move on and let him get a fresh start elsewhere.

If he'll take the minimum, great. But if he demands more, no thanks.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

I saw Livingston at a party in Hollywood about a month ago, dude still looked like a twig. I mean if you're not gonna hit the weights and get on some type weight gain program what's the point for this guy? He has pretty much been on the IR since he got drafted. where was the guy in his inner circle to tell him at least one time, "yo Shawn you might wanna hit some weights and take some weight gain... just a thought".


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

joe shmoe said:


> I saw Livingston at a party in Hollywood about a month ago, dude still looked like a twig. I mean if you're not gonna hit the weights and get on some type weight gain program what's the point for this guy? He has pretty much been on the IR since he got drafted. where was the guy in his inner circle to tell him at least one time, "yo Shawn you might wanna hit some weights and take some weight gain... just a thought".


I think that's just his natural body type, he probably has a really hard time gaining weight. He's still young, he'll start to fill out over the next 4-5 years.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

joe shmoe said:


> I saw Livingston at a party in Hollywood about a month ago, dude still looked like a twig. I mean if you're not gonna hit the weights and get on some type weight gain program what's the point for this guy? He has pretty much been on the IR since he got drafted. where was the guy in his inner circle to tell him at least one time, "yo Shawn you might wanna hit some weights and take some weight gain... just a thought".


Dude had one of the most debilitating leg injuries ever, putting on weight may not have been the smartest thing he could have done anyway.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He should have done the same diet as Sofo.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LATimes is saying the Clippers are still interested in signing Livingston but to a min. deal.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Getting him for a min deal would be pretty nice, supposing he can come back to around three quarters. The kid was going to be pretty good, and he's still got a size advantage as long as he can get a few steps back.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

If they can convince him to take the minimum I would be thrilled.


----------

